# East Mids November TTOC Meet - Thurs 15th @ 7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi

Next East Mids meet is on Thursday 15th November, meeting at 7:30pm at the East Midlands McArthur Glen Retail Park:

http://www.eastmidlandsdesigneroutlet.com/

East Midlands Designer Outlet, Mansfield Road, South Normanton, Derbyshire. DE55 2JW.

We'll be there till about 8pm to allow everyone to turn up before starting the cruise.

Note we've switched to the third Thursday this month again to keep it on a 4 week cycle, but we'll be back to the second week of December for the Christmas meet which will be Thursday 13th to put us back on usual schedule.

For food we decided Indian again this time so back to Vhojon this month, so please post if you are joining us so I can book a table.

http://www.vhojon.co.uk/

So, who's up for this month?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I will be there as usual


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Me again!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Me too

Phil


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

excellent, should be a good meet again.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I will be there and that Son of mine. cya Thursday


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Gonna try and make the trip down for this, be nice to meet some new faces.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

toot3954 said:


> Gonna try and make the trip down for this, be nice to meet some new faces.


Sounds great, I would not mind a good look round your RS if that's OK?

We normally have around 10 people/car's so it's always been fun in the time I've been going and Nick knows some good roads. Hopefully you can make it.


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm gonna try and make it , all depends if I'm on call this week or not 

hopeully the car will also be lowered !!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Is Paul coming nick, with the beast


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna try and make the trip down for this, be nice to meet some new faces.
> ...


Absolutely, would be a pleasure. Looks like me and the missus will be making the trip down, looking forward to it. Is the meeting place just off M1 J28?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

toot3954 said:


> Absolutely, would be a pleasure. Looks like me and the missus will be making the trip down, looking forward to it. Is the meeting place just off M1 J28?


Yes just of J28


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Better get the car washed....
Can't do food unfortunately, but will have a quick beer with you all at the restaurant.


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

I should be ok tomoz can't stay for food tho but hopefully see people at mac arther glen , be my first meet in the tt


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hjtt said:


> I should be ok tomoz can't stay for food tho but hopefully see people at mac arther glen , be my first meet in the tt


That's no problem at all, you could always come on the cruise, it will be 30 minutes, and then leave before we have food? Just an option anyway.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

-:[KM said:


> :-":3f5piy2m]Better get the car washed....
> Can't do food unfortunately, but will have a quick beer with you all at the restaurant.


Great!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nem said:


> Hi
> 
> Next East Mids meet is on Thursday 15th November, meeting at 7:30pm at the East Midlands McArthur Glen Retail Park:
> 
> ...


Don't forget to remind the straglers to renew their membership :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Will do!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Good night again, cheers Nick for the drive and all for the comp


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Enjoyed it, looking forward to the next.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great night guys

Love the drive again, nice one again nick..

Phil


----------



## mp302044 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the cruise Nick, good fun!

John


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Great night guys, thanks for making us feel very welcome. Will definitely make the trip down again!


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Great night. Nice twist on last months route Nick.
Really good Indian restaurant & would go there even if we didn't have a TT meet 
Looking forward to next month...
We're getting some great members turning up with some excellent cars & enjoying our meets - keep coming please


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

2nd that John 

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

John a lot of that is because you guys made us newbies feel so welcome when we first came.

Oooo than was back in June / July how time flys


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys,

I should be there for the next one complete with fresh paint and all the wheels facing the right way!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate

Glad you will have it all sorted, nick been keeping us up to date on how your doing

Be good to see you at the next meet.

Phil


----------

